
How Java needs to become cleaner - fogus
http://codemonkeyism.com/java-cleaner/
======
mark_l_watson
A nice writeup, but I wonder why not just use Scala? It is true that Scala has
a steep learning curve compared to Java but you get all of the efficiency with
a concise notation. (Substitute Clojure for Scala - just about the same
argument, except Clojure is easier to learn.) re: Groovy: too slow - I would
rather just use JRuby if I want a slow but really nice programming language on
the JVM.

------
cschneid
How the author needs to find a different language that runs on the JVM.

Seriously though, his suggestions boil down to "make breaking changes to the
language so it looks nicer". Then it's a different language.

